# corum questions



## kellyjk (May 25, 2006)

Can anyone answer these questions?

As ffor the Corum
1) what kind of integrated headset?
2) seatpost size?
3)front derailer size?
4) Is the frame material a combination of deda 16.5 and 14.5

5) overall ride impression, durability and finish

thanks for any help


----------



## Nitemare (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi kellyjk,

I have a Corum (Black/Red/White one). See attached photo.

1. Headset is 1 1/8" integrated (I use Campagnolo Record TTC)

2. Seatpost is 29.4mm (De Rosa supply one with frame)

3. Front derailleur is a 32mm clamp

4. Material is Dedadachi 16.5, very light and responsive, people still find it hard to believe its steel!!

5. Ride comfort is really smooth and extremely comfortable! I have a Titanio Ti2 too and there is very little difference bewtween the two.

Hope this helps,

Nitemare :thumbsup:


----------

